# Popper Selberbauen



## Gufi Angler (28. November 2007)

Hii an alle Boardies,

Wollt mal im Werkuntericht Einen Popper Selberbasteln bräuchte dafür evtl. Eine Bauanleitung wer Schonmal einen Selbergemacht hat könnte ja hier mal Werkzeug und Material Posten 

Und natürlich erfolge eher Positiv/Negativ#:

Mfg Gufi


----------



## peterws (28. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

Schau mal unter:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2511&highlight=wobbler


----------



## Gufi Angler (28. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

Habe dieses Thread warscheinlich schon so an die 20x Gelesen aber es handelt sich ja um einen Popper Den ich Bauen wollte  aber thx ich les ihn gern nocheinmal


----------



## workflow (28. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

ein popper hat das meiste gewicht im hinteren bereich...nur so als tipp beim bauen


----------



## Gufi Angler (28. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

kann ich den rasseleffekt auch mit 2stahlkugeln erzeugen??


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

Das interessiert mich auch !!!!!!!!!!!
Aus welchen Material ?????

#h#h#h


----------



## Angelmati (28. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

Mein freund hat mal styropor genommen,dort einen Öhrhaken reingeseteckt und in den Styropor ein bleischrot reingedrückt!! hehehe
Angemalt und hat tatsächlich was gefangen ... hahahah
Das sah zumindest nicht aus wie ein popper !! naja


----------



## Bondex (29. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

die besten Tipps zu dem Thema erfahrt ihr tatsächlich in Wobbler vom Besenstil. Ein Popper ist ja quasi fast das Selbe wie ein Wobbler ohne Schaufel. Dafür aber oft mit einer flachen Platte am Kopf. Sowas sieht dann ungefähr so aus


----------



## Gufi Angler (29. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

genau so soll der Werden ich wollte als Material ganz Normales Holz nehemen am besten ein schön Harten damit es nicht nach einigen Bissen kaputt ist.Bräuchte mal Ne Material Liste?


----------



## peterws (29. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> kann ich den rasseleffekt auch mit 2stahlkugeln erzeugen??



Natürlich!
Ich verstehe nicht warum Du eine extra Anleitung für 'nen Popper brauchst. Wie Bondex schon schreibt, ist ein Popper, zumindest was das Material und die "Bautechnik" angeht nix anderes als ein Wobbler dem die Tauchschaufel fehlt. Beim Material kannst Du den Titel "... vom Besenstiel" ruhig ernst nehmen. Achte nur darauf, das Dein Popper nicht sinkend wird, vor allem, wenn Du einen Rassel aus Stahlkugeln bauen willst, da wäre vielleicht ein leichteres Material besser.


----------



## Gufi Angler (29. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

Wie kann ich das erzeugen das er nicht sinkt. und wie kreig ich den rasseleffekt hin?|kopfkrat


----------



## JonasH (29. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

... und ich denke mal, dass du schon den einen oder anderen zu Hause hast. Deshalb schau dir doch den einfach an, aufgrund der Form (speziell der Kopf) und dann probierst du einfach alles durch, was dir so in den Kopf kommt!


----------



## Bondex (30. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

genau und alle Deine anderen Fragen wirst Du in Wobbler vom Besenstil schon beantwortet finden


----------



## muddyliz (30. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

Und wie man ne Stahlkugel-Rassel einbaut steht z.B. hier: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/koederbau.htm


----------



## Gufi Angler (30. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*



Bondex schrieb:


> genau und alle Deine anderen Fragen wirst Du in Wobbler vom Besenstil schon beantwortet finden



Könntest du vllt mal eine Seitenzahl aufschreiben?

Ich hab nähmlich keine Lust bei über 200Seiten zu suchen


----------



## bigcalli (30. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1742707&postcount=3594

Da haste


----------



## Gufi Angler (30. November 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

Danke Calli #6

Wünsch dir noch nen netten abend |wavey:


----------



## Gufi Angler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

Die ersten pics werden wahrscheinlich erst nach einigen wochen enstehen da ich nur jede woche 2std. werk untericht habe 


wenn ihr noch einige moddele da habt könnt ihr die natürlich auch mal reinstellen


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

#h Hi
bin neu hier und hab angefangen mit dem Wobblerbau ...
 Und hier mein erster Popper:

Der sogar funktioniert ^^


----------



## Gufi Angler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

sehr schön :m

macht der auch nen schönes ploooop-geräusch und mit oder ohne rassel?


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

Ohne Rassel aber mit dem gewissen ''Plob'' ^^


----------



## Gufi Angler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

Super, 
hab noch ne frage wie heisen diese ösen da wo der sprenring reinkommt eig.?
#c#c#c


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

Ehmmmmmm ich glaub Nasenöse oder Einhängeöse ... warum ?


----------



## Gufi Angler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

wollt die mir kaufen und dan daran befestigen kann man die einfach eindrehen oder vorher reinbohren?


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

Achso du meinst Schraubösen ...

Also wenn du Bucheoder ein anderes hartes Holz nimmst kannst du die zusätzlich noch mit Epoxydharz einkleben...müsste eig Bombenfest sein.

Ich hab mir eine durchgehende Achse gebaut da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Schraubösen hatte... Hab sie bis jetzt auch noch nicht benutzt da ich mich mehr mit Styrodur beschäftige...

Mfg
Stipper07 ^^


----------



## Gufi Angler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

jojo Danke ^^ bild kommt Dienstag wie ich weiter gekommen bin ist haltr werkuntericht und nur 2std inner woche sry


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

So könntest Du die Ösen selber machen. Einfach eine Bohrung Durch das Holz und einen Drahtbügel durchstecken- Von der anderen Seit kannst Du ihn mit einem Holzkeil + Leim (oder epoxy) festkeilen. Wenn Du den Drhat dann auch noch oben umbiegst geht der nie wieder raus. Natürlich muß dann oben gespachtelt werden damit Draht, Keil und Restöffnungen verschwinden


----------



## Pelznase (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

hey, der popper sieht schon gut aus!


----------



## Stipper07 ^^ (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> jojo Danke ^^ bild kommt Dienstag wie ich weiter gekommen bin ist haltr werkuntericht und nur 2std inner woche sry



Wir warten auf das Bild ^^
Würd mich nömlich interresieren wie es andere Leute machen


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Popper Selberbauen*

hi
Habe die Tage auch nen paar Barsch Popper gebaut.
Aus Balsaholz,mit durchgehender Achse(ösen).
lg


----------

